# Logitech Quickcam Messenger -- problem



## Robson4

I have recently purchased the Logitech Quickcam Messenger.  The problem is that I can't get it to work.

We loaded the software, we plugged in the camera.  We can get the camera to work as a snap shot camera in the "QuickCapture" mode, but, when we try to get it work in MSN messenger (which we want!), it doesn't work.

We believe the driver for the ATI card is not allowing the camera to be recognized.  We have tried turning off the card, but it doesn't work.

Any ideas?


We are using Windows 98, ATI 4 in 1 card.


----------



## Praetor

I dunno MicrosoftMSN as I dont use it but is there an option in there to select the primary input device? Have a look.

When you start up the Logitech Webcam application (default: "C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\Launcher.exe" ) and click QuickCapture, does it function properly there?


----------



## Robson4

I used to be able to get picture in the QuickCapture mode, but I can no longer.  (We had the cam, got angry at it, gave it away as a present and got it to work on their computer.  I became determined again and purchased another one.)

In the QuickCapture mode, all I see is a fuzzy screen (like snow on a television set.), there is a "change camera setting" button.  In this setting, for the camera, I can use "Logitech Quickcam Messenger", and "ATI Multimedia Video Driver".  When I select the ATI, I see the snow, and when I choose "Logitech Quickcam Messenger", the screen shows it trying to connect, and then says "Camera is in use by another application.  Stop the application that is using the camera and then press the reconnect button".

I've called the Logitech customer support line and spoke on the phone with some tech lady, and all she did was send me an email that led me to the Frequently asked questions on their site.  What help that was.

It looks like the ATI card is trying to take over the video feed.  I've looked into the ATI card more, and it turns out, I don't have the "4 in 1", I have the ATI 128 rage.

I'm getting so angry/frustrated with it that I'm tempted to either buy a new video capture card, or hire a computer guy to come in and do it for me.  Unfortunately, both are expensive.


----------



## Praetor

> I used to be able to get picture in the QuickCapture mode, but I can no longer. (We had the cam, got angry at it, gave it away as a present and got it to work on their computer. I became determined again and purchased another one.)


I dunno which drivers you installed but i think the ImageStudio thing causes problems for some people. Have you tried the latest drivers? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/downloads/software/CA/EN,CRID=1794,contentid=6361


----------

